# 1941 Schwinn New World



## SirMike1983 (Dec 3, 2016)

A few weeks ago, I bought the core of a pre-war New World. It had been stripped of most parts. I had a bunch of these parts on-hand already and bought the handful of things needed to finish this off. It's a great riding bike and it's nice to return what was a basically just a core of an old bike, back to the road as  a really nice period piece.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/12/1941-schwinn-new-world.html


----------



## Bozman (Dec 3, 2016)

A beauty!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats on bringing that gem back to life ,it turned out nice.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice work SirMike!


----------



## bikiba (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice on Mike - is it maroon?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, this one is dark red. Paint is faded in spots, but in pretty good shape still.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2016)

A couple from yesterday:


----------

